# P94 Hogue Grip



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I like the looks of the Hogue rubber grips. The P94 I own fits my hand well and I was wondering how much girth it adds to the grip with the molded fingers?


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I have the hogue grip on my P94 and I love it it adds a little width to the grip but not enough to really notice imo.


----------

